# High risk



## greengoat (15 November 2007)

what do you reckon are good high risk investments at the moment, im looking to invest about 2k in a lowly priced company and hope it goes up dramatically.
What r your tips and at what price would you buy,
at the moment im looking at JMS if the stock falls below approx 23c, 
and CBH if i can get it for about 54c


----------



## Aargh! (15 November 2007)

Go buy 2k worth of lotto tickets...
In all seriousness you shouldn't be looking for the highest risk investment but rather finding an undervalued company. 
I fear you will lose your money very quickly looking to become a millionaire overnight. 
Do your own research so you make a sound decision instead of fishing for a quick tip.


----------



## overule (15 November 2007)

If you really into high-risk with good returns, then i recommend you to research IPO. If you did it right, you will be laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## So_Cynical (15 November 2007)

U mean high risk as in ...not going up....or in winding up?
CBH and JMS look fairly normal to me.

A junior miner and a prospector.


----------



## roland (15 November 2007)

I am surprised anyone answered this thread - whoops then again, I suppose I did. $2,000 would buy a nice Xmas present for your mother - might be a more sensible idea in my opinion.


----------



## Rainmaker2000 (15 November 2007)

Love the sensible posts.....in the mining threads of this site...things are anything but sensible with people saying stuff like, "I got a chart for you which proves that BHP will hit $150........seriously, greengoat, anything you don't research properly will be high risk, that's how I define it....an investment is an investment but its you that will make it high/low risk and that pretty much goes for returns as well


----------



## vishalt (15 November 2007)

I think you should just buy a lottery ticket instead because you're basically gambling on a stock that could: 

1) Instantly go up, just like a lottery number appearing. 
2) Stagnate for 10 years, wasting your time and attention as it does nothing each day except says "well maybe we found something... maybe not!" While frustrating you to oblivion. 
3) Goes broke


----------



## So_Cynical (15 November 2007)

Rainmaker2000 said:


> seriously, greengoat, anything you don't research properly will be high risk, that's how I define it.




1 of my "investments" was chosen with a google (aust) search
"gold miners"...and 15 minutes of research.

Total dumb luck and great timing of course.


----------



## Rainmaker2000 (16 November 2007)

hehe, how did you know when to sell if your buy was straight from a google search........to be honest, I made a bob or two trading gold stocks when I was in my late teens...I didn't care for much research then either......is Aurora mining still around?


----------



## lusk (16 November 2007)

One suggestion would be not to go around looking for stocks to fall in price so you get a bargain like you describe for JMS and CBH how do you know they won't keep falling? How about investing in yourself and go buy some books with your cash.


----------



## alphman (16 November 2007)

Put it all on black at the roulette table.  Or better still, give it to me! 

(joking!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Good Vibes (14 April 2011)

greengoat said:


> what do you reckon are good high risk investments at the moment, im looking to invest about 2k in a lowly priced company and hope it goes up dramatically....




When gold goes into its next correction why not just buy one 1oz gold coin from Perth Mint.  Then with the change  invest in small-cap. I just bought ASX:MTB as a looooong looooong shot GO MTB - GO!

:whip


----------



## TheAbyss (14 April 2011)

fwiw - the below are 2 of my high risk plays (punts) atm. Both are la very small 3% of my holdings and i would caution you to watch closely for any news.

Just my opinion not advice to participate. if you said where should i park some cash and come back in a year worry free, my answer would be LYC and AGO.

DMN - about to start drilling for Rare Earth in WA

http://www.datamotion.asia/ASX/announcement_120411.pdf

DRX - Zircon play who the chinese are taking a big piece of

http://www.diatreme.com.au/images/p...e_Resources___Intersuisse___2011_April_12.pdf


----------



## tech/a (14 April 2011)

Not as dumb as you think.

Id approach it a little differently and have 3.
If one takes off then migrate funds to that.
Picking "THE" one that flies out of 1000 or so is 
where the risk is.

Sensible stop placement would be wise.
But hey at $700 a trade what are you risking---peanuts!


----------



## tech/a (14 April 2011)

This thread is 4 yrs old.
Didnt make his fortune obviously!


----------



## TheAbyss (14 April 2011)

lol, prolly bought CBH which tanked.

I should have paid more attention b4 repsinding to todays post.


----------



## Labtech (14 April 2011)

Good Vibes said:


> When gold goes into its next correction why not just buy one 1oz gold coin from Perth Mint.  Then with the change  invest in small-cap. I just bought ASX:MTB as a looooong looooong shot GO MTB - GO!
> 
> :whip




Funnily enough GV, I tried the same thing with MTB (albeit on a 'hot tip') about 10 years ago.  I was pretty happy to get some of my money back. Best of luck this time around - lots of recent activity.


----------



## 289 (14 April 2011)

TheAbyss said:


> lol, prolly bought CBH which tanked.
> 
> I should have paid more attention b4 repsinding to todays post.




Might of bought 1k of each. So today his 2k would be worth... about 2k.


----------



## warrenatk (14 April 2011)

I've been looking at HAW, TDX lately, both decent..


----------



## xyzedarteerf (15 April 2011)

High Risk try your hand with Trading Warrants I made few wins gambling with them
and if your really up for a good gamble KnockOut warrants it KO me a few times .

http://www.asx.com.au/products/warrants-types.htm#trading


----------



## Good Vibes (15 April 2011)

tech/a said:


> This thread is 4 yrs old.
> Didnt make his fortune obviously!





The OP - greengoat is still around and has posted recently. He can fill us in on his progress. I really want to know the fate of his 2K


----------



## noirua (15 July 2018)

A different type of high risk. Could you or would you try this?



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fred_Dibnah





http://www.theboltonnews.co.uk/news/1185171.Fred_Dibnah___1m_will_shock_for_widow_Sheila/


----------



## noirua (30 July 2018)

High risk, try this: 

ASF share competition: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/t...g-competition-entry-thread.34114/#post-989958


----------

